# Biggest bags



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

In recent years, In Ohio, Where do the biggest bags typically come from? --Tim


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Amish outfitters!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow said:


> In recent years, In Ohio, Where do the biggest bags typically come from? --Tim
> 
> View attachment 342557


Walleye- Lake Erie always,

Bass- Lake Erie portage lakes or mosquito


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bags or bass? Bags, what Sam said.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Bags or bass? Bags, what Sam said.


Think he means bags as in the bag they weigh their catch in.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Ha Ha, my eyes are watering! 
So it's a big secret? ............I'm not a tourney angler.
Lakes typically cycle hot and cold throughout Ohio........Which lakes are looking up, based on tourney results?
The ODNR posts net surveys and tournaments prove it. What lakes are ripe?--Tim


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

alum creek has been kicking out nice bags also


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

johnboy111711 said:


> alum creek has been kicking out nice bags also


Thanks ,johnboy. --Tim


----------

